# Dining in Disneyland: Marc Davis Centennial Dinner INSIDE the Haunted Mansion



## Up_Up_And_Away (Jul 19, 2008)

I just stumbled upon this.

Wow, just... wow. I'm posting it here under "Party Ideas" because I love the names & descriptions of the stretching-portrait themed courses, and the tablescape is killer. Just prepare to be _very_ jealous... Dining in Disneyland: Marc Davis Centennial Dinner INSIDE the Haunted Mansion


----------



## jaege (Aug 23, 2009)

That sounds like an unbeleivable once in a life time experience. Very ghoul.


----------



## Dr. Maniaco (Sep 7, 2012)

That has got to be the experience that every future experience will forever be compared to. Awesome.


----------



## Offwhiteknight (Sep 17, 2008)

Holy Crap!!!

That's utterly amazing! I know Club 33 does some cool members only events in the park, but this is just beyond the pale!

I just count myself lucky to have been a guest of a member so that my wife and I were able to dine at Club 33 once...that wa pretty incredible in itself. But in the Mansion?! Dang...


----------



## Doc Doom (Aug 28, 2008)

OWN, thank you for finally partially fulfilling a goal I made in 1978 after my second opportunity to dine at Club 33, to meet someone else who had. We haven't really met, but I'm calling close enough.


----------

